# MF135 seat options?



## lugnut1009 (Sep 16, 2011)

My MF135 original metal pan seat has been rusted out for years and the previous owner has rigged up another seat on top of it. 

My first question is, did these seats not have any suspension originally? And second, what are my options for a replacement seat? My back kills me after operating my tractor for any length of time. 

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## shona13 (Aug 12, 2011)

G,Day lugnut .
There is a tractor parts website in the u.s Sorry i cant remember the name but I,m sure one of the other members will post the details.The web site supplies after market spares for quite a few different model tractors you will find a nice comfortable seat to suit you in there .
I think it is something like ssb???
Regards 
Hutch.


----------



## lugnut1009 (Sep 16, 2011)

I actually went ahead and bought A universal seat and installed it. I'll have to get pictures when I get back home.


----------

